# 1500 Suburban - The Bad News - Darn It



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

Today...a sad day







my dealership (Franklin RV, Near Abilene Texas) hooked up a WD hitch to my 1500 suburban 4x4 and let me take the 28RSDS for a little ride. So down the Interstate I rode, with the pedal almost all the way to the floor I was able to maintain almost 60 mph, on the hills it was worse, into the wind it was worse. It only took about 4 miles of what I would consider average terrain in West Texas to tell me what I didn't want to know.

The 2000 Suburban I own just won't tow a 6,000 (empty) trailer, much less if I add 800+ lbs in "stuff".

So now me and the DW are contemplating trying to find a good clean used 2500 (yes we want a suburban), or do we downsize to a trailer that would keep us closer to 5,000 loaded?

I was really disappointed in the performance (yea...some of you warned me), but truly my dealership did the right thing by letting me take a feel. The burb really struggled getting up to 60, and yea I know you shouldn't be running 70+ down the highway, but I do want a little flexability and I couldn't imagine heading up over the continental divide....it just wouldn't happen.

So, for you SOB's, I'm envious and maybe I will still join your ranks someday...with that little add on of a 3/4 ton vehicle









Thanks for all your help,

10-8, roger, over and out!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

campinhappy said:


> Today...a sad day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your Burb.... Sometimes we have to find things out for ourself before we will truly believe. Hey, I did it with a Yukon! Anyway, if you want my advice I went the 3/4 ton route. Look at it this way, if you ever want to upgrade trailers you already have the TV to pull it. Also, if down the road you want to unload the TV, it's much easier to unload than a trailer.

Try Autotrader.com That's where I found my 2500HD D'Max. Good luck on your decision but I'm sure you will make the best decision for you. Ask as many questions as you need, I'm sure someone on here will be able and willing to help. Take care.

Mike


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

The 1500 Burb just isn't made for hauling much weight. We upgraded to the 2500 Burb and what a difference. Now we can climb mountains without worrying about destroying the tranny or stopping traffic. Good luck in your search.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Try Autotrader.com


campinhappy,

Sorry about your Burb. I pulled my 26RS with my 1500 Burb for a year or so. I didn't like it, either. It was OK most of the time, but left me wanting for some _heft_.

I found my 2500 Burb AND my 1-ton dually on AutoTrader. Plenty to chooose from when I was looking. You just won't find many 3/4 tons in the Abilene area. You're going to have to head to the Metroplex.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Campinhappy,

I feel your pain.... I too was warned about my 1500 Sub but thought I would be alright also.

Let me make a suggestion. If you decide to get another Burb, look for the 8.1 engine in the 2500 because it will make a big difference.

I would also suggest not ruling out the crew cab pickups if possible, perferably a diesel. Good luck with your search.

Mark


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

The Sub should handle 6000# a little better than that. If the rig felt stable but you were just down on power you may want to consider upgrading the existing Sub with some performance items. The 5.3 responds well to a free flowing exhaust and cold air intake. You may also think about a power adder such as a Hypertech or Supechips. I pulled my old 27' TT 6400# with an 03 Avalanche, after a new exhaust and a cold air intake it helped a lot.

Scott


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you want to stay with an SUV, a good V10 Excursion can be had CHEAP.......It's a 3/4 ton chasis and because its a gas engine they are going for more than resonable prices. Put on some good shocks, a rear sway bar, a 4.30 gear and you'll be good for @11,000lbs..........

Kirk


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> If you want to stay with an SUV, a good V10 Excursion can be had CHEAP.......It's a 3/4 ton chasis and because its a gas engine they are going for more than resonable prices. Put on some good shocks, a rear sway bar, a 4.30 gear and you'll be good for @11,000lbs..........
> 
> Kirk


We LOVE our excursion! I just wish it was diesel. We found it in Abiline. It doesn't win any speed records with the OB, but it handles it fine. If we didn't have 3 kids and looking to add a 4th we would use the truck to pull.

Nola


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Fanatical1 said:


> Let me make a suggestion. If you decide to get another Burb, look for the 8.1 engine in the 2500 because it will make a big difference.


Agreed. The 6.0 with 4:10 gears still has only "adequate" power. I'm OK with it but not impressed. My 1999 5.7 w/4:10 gears pulls just as well so the new 2007 was no real improvement in power. But set on the 3/4 ton frame the 2007 is much more stable and stronger in every other meaningful way.

Good luck in your search


----------



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

The DW and are really struggling: Either get a bigger TV or look at a hybrid, which since we came over from a PU would still be a step up.

I'm thinking the quick step to go ahead and get a hybrid and then move to comfy world when the kids get a little older may be the best choice.

But then again I change my mind about every 5 minutes...so we'll just wait until who knows.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Years ago we downsized our trailer from a 28 footer to our 21RS. The 28 was too big for our yukon so instead of getting a bigger truck we bought a smaller trailer. While we really like our 21RS, if we could do it again we would have gotten a bigger truck instead of a smaller trailer. We have no regrets since we are still out camping but my DW still talks about how she liked the old trailer better.

Just food for thought, your results may vary







.

Mike


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We did the quick change from 1500 to 2500 Yukon (towing the 28 RSDS) and it was a good move. We have 3 kids still living with us (ages 1-16) so we needed the space for kids and their stuff. The 07 model has the U shaped dinette which suits us wonderfully. Could we have downsized the trailer? Probably, but it took us a year to find the model that best fit our use, so we upgraded the truck. They are out there, especially with gas prices up, people are unloading them, we picked up the 8.1L and the difference is very remarkable, both in handling and pickup.

So what am I trying to say? If that is the trailer that you think is your best fit, and you can swing it, upgrade the truck. Just think it out between the two of you and you will be able to come up with a plan.

One other note, I'd be willing to bet you will add more than 700 - 800 pounds when you load it. We measured ours on the way home from the dealer, and then again after we loaded it and it is pretty surprising how quickly that weight goes up. (Especially if you decide to double up the batteries)

Best wishes, and I hope you do get some sort of camper and get out there and have fun!
Carl


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

campinhappy said:


> Today...a sad day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


campinhappy- We pull our 26RS with a 99 1500 Burb and it does great, but of course a 2500 would be more ideal. The 26RS and the 28RSDS have the same bunkhouse and rear queen, minus the side slide. We have the 5.7 Vortec with 4:10 gears and a 44 gal gas tank! Yea, she does cost alot at the pump.







Now, if Chevy/GM come out with a 2500 desile Suburban/ Yukon we will seriously consider getting one.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

WOW!! Not very many dealers will let you try before you buy let alone to that extent. Mine wouldn't even let us pull it in the parking lot. Sorry your current TV isn't up to the job but it is a lot better finding out sooner than later.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Been there! We started with the same vehicle and trailer as you-UNTIL a trip to the mountains about a month after we bought the trailer. When we got home (as luck was on our side) we walked into Employee Pricing and traded in the Yukon XL for a Dodge 3500 Deisel Duelly. LOVE IT!







it tows wonderfully-even up the mountains. Maybe you will get just as lucky (and I think we added way more than 800 pounds since I loaded up the cast iron pots and skillet). Just to make all those wives feel better-YES, I drive it daily as well as while pulling the trailer since we have the Hensley Arrow Hitch!

Anita


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you can afford a new sub.I believe the 08 models will have the 6 speed tranny. Everyone raves about the new 3/4 tons chev pu's with 6.0/6speed tranny.. This combo matches the old 8.1/allison 5 speed combo closely.

the 07 subs still have the old 4 speed autos. The new 6 speed was only offered in trucks in 07. But Gm said they would offer the new 6 speed in more models starting in 08.

Good luck, there a few 3/4 subs round here also.

Carey


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Like mentioned before, looking at a smaller trailer is a possibility. My Silverado 1500 Crew Cab does very good with the 25fbs. Of course it does not weigh nearly what you was looking at. Just a thought to think about. I stayed with a 4.8 V8 and a smaller trailer because I dislike giving the gas company all that extra money. I traded up from a pop up so the 25fbs was a nice upgrade as well. My truck is my only family vehicle so economy on an everyday basis is important. Sometimes a different perspective is something you may want to consider.


----------



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it looks like there's no way to stay with an outback and stay at 4000 dry. I'm just gun shy now and don't want to tow over 5000 total. So until the next vehicle....Good bye cruel world!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that really surprises me, I would think the Suburban would do better than that at 6000 lbs. When my trailer is loaded I'm around 6000 lbs and I don't have a problem towing and I always tow into the mountains and I only have a Tahoe.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

There is another factor we tend to forget. Personal opinions are based on experiences that may not always be safe or legal. I thought my F150 towed my 32BHDS just fine (not optimal) but the numbers were not acceptable. I made the change to the F350 and now would say that the experience towing with my F150 was a far from being fine. The stability (and power) was certainly in jeopardy. i had never experienced towing with th 1-ton diesel at that time. Generate your own decision based on your opinion and by running the numbers. SAFETY first. Plenty of people on the truck forums told me i would be fine with my F150. I had to make my own assesment and realize that their opinions wont reduce my safety and the safety of others, let alone the liability of overloading my TV just because they said it would be OK.

your doing the right thing. ask questions, and run the numbers.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Weight is only a big factor when you are starting or going up hills. At expressway speeds, wind resistance plays a big part. Therefore, a lighter trailer won't necessarily help with expressway conditions.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I tow a 26 ft OB with a 2007 Tahoe. The Tahoe pulls the hills/mtns well. Heavy crosswinds can be an issue.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Too funny. During the 70's & 80's the 1500 or C10 Burb was THE tow vehicle to have.

I guess life is a little faster today.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And the LTD wagon behind it.

The speed limits are faster. I like to say if we could build a car with todays safety technology and early 70's suspension, the roads will be safer. The safer the cars get, the better they handle and brake, the faster people are willing to go with them. A curve I used to think was sooo cool to take with my 73 Challenger at 50 mph with the original bias ply tires, I now take at 55 with my dually and that is safely, not skidding.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

campinhapy,

Whatever you do, don't just settle. Whether that be on your trailer or on your TV. You'll always regret it if you do.

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What some others have said. If you want a burb, get the 8.1L 496 big block. Look for the 4:10 gears too. Mine pulls like a dream. 9% grade in West VA and im doing 60 in 3rd gear passing Honda's.

I was always told, their is no replacement for displacement. About 340Hp and 455Lb of torque.


----------



## dandel (Sep 14, 2007)

Cheer up there buckaroo! You can't argue with physics but you still have lots of options:

-Get the trailer you want and get a 3/4 ton vehicle. Upside is that you can pick up gas 3/4 trucks pretty cheap. Downside is that you're popping for a new vehicle and the reason why big block gas trucks are cheap is because they get lousy gas mileage. Since 4 dollar gas is right around the corner (China & India ain't going away any time soon), if you also plan to use the TV for commuting, that's gonna hurt.

-If the Suburban is still good, get a smaller trailer. Two of the guys can share the lower bunk of a 23rs which is over a thousand lbs lighter. Even having one of the kids sleep on the couch in a 21rs would be better than a hybrid. Or you can get a 2002-2005 26rs which weighs 4400 lbs and has quad bunks.

The 5.3 motor in the burb ain't bad. One of the tricks that people forget is that you can downshift an automatic. That motor makes peak torque at 4000 rpm and peak hp at 5200. If you need some more power for a grade, gear down and let the engine run in the low 4000s. You'll have noticeably more power. It feels abusive to let a modern engine rev out but it's actually easier on the engine than letting it lug at the smooth and quiet 2700 that the tranny selects for you.

-Dan


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

campinhappy -

sorry about your luck. At least you were unlike me. I'm on my third tv now. I thought I ran the numbers and was good.







The DW kept upsizing (the tt) on me as the kids kept upsizing, but do have to say that with the 3 kids and 2 dogs, the 28rsds is splendid. With the wrap around dinette we all get to eat together finally. I was able to pick up my 06 dodge 2500 diesel fairly reasonable and the dodge 100,000 mi powertrain warranty was transferable. It doesn't have all the options, but I have air, 4 doors and a CD player, what more do you need. It definitely pulls like a dream. Not looking to upgrade tt, but with the diesel, I DO have possibilities.







I'm getting about 23mpg on the highway w/o tt, w/ tt 12. I'm hoping to get about 300,000 mis. out of the dodge. Bought an 02 Hyundai Accent for my daily driver (32mpg) when I still had my chevy 1500 getting 16 w/o and 8.5 with.

All I can say is do what feels best for YOU.

Hope this is of some help - Mike


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Been there and done that! Get a old 2500 like I did---dirt cheap now the fuel is so high.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If you can afford a new sub.I believe the 08 models will have the 6 speed tranny. Everyone raves about the new 3/4 tons chev pu's with 6.0/6speed tranny.. This combo matches the old 8.1/allison 5 speed combo closely.
> 
> the 07 subs still have the old 4 speed autos. The new 6 speed was only offered in trucks in 07. But Gm said they would offer the new 6 speed in more models starting in 08.
> 
> ...


Carey,

I thought that I read that the main reason that GM was not putting a diesel in the suburban was that they could not fit a large enough transmisson to handle the torque of the beast. Have you seen any of the specs on the new 6 speed to see if it would handle it? Could a 2500 Suburban with a diesel be in the near future?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> If you can afford a new sub.I believe the 08 models will have the 6 speed tranny. Everyone raves about the new 3/4 tons chev pu's with 6.0/6speed tranny.. This combo matches the old 8.1/allison 5 speed combo closely.
> 
> the 07 subs still have the old 4 speed autos. The new 6 speed was only offered in trucks in 07. But Gm said they would offer the new 6 speed in more models starting in 08.
> 
> ...


Carey,

I thought that I read that the main reason that GM was not putting a diesel in the suburban was that they could not fit a large enough transmisson to handle the torque of the beast. Have you seen any of the specs on the new 6 speed to see if it would handle it? Could a 2500 Suburban with a diesel be in the near future?
[/quote]

That new six speed is a gm model. It is to be used behind a gas engine only from what I have read.

There are rumors that someday the sub will get the duramax/allison combo, but for now they are just rumors..

It used to be that subs had the same cab from front doors forward as a gm pick-up.. But with the new body style, you may be right.. it may not fit anymore.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I sure do know what you are talking about but fortunately, we downsized our trailer hopes to a 23RS from the 28+footers we were originally looking at. Our pickup is just "ok" pulling our 23RS. I sure would not pull anything bigger with my truck. At times, our camper is more than our trucks' powertrain can comfortably handle. A portion of the issue is the 3.55 gears. I believe that if we were to spend the money on 4.10's we would be happier but with a new truck in the 18mo. - 2yr. timeframe, I would rather save that money. In the meantime, we don't pull to the mountains and just take it slow and easy when we have to.

-CC


----------

